

Hackathon ideas - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/04/08/11FreeHackathonIdeas.html

======
zdw
Totally agree: _commercial APIs are over-represented and open formats and
protocols are not represented at all._

Some comments:

 _4\. Centralized subscription manager._

If we're talking RSS, nearly everything syncs with Google Reader at this
point. I'd love for that protocol to be opened up...

 _8\. Open source Dropbox clone._

This would be awesome, especially with Dropbox's history of design related
security issues.

 _11\. Make Apache an end-user product._

WAMP/MAMP and similar are one step in this direction.

~~~
rch
>11\. Make Apache an end-user product. WAMP/MAMP and similar are one step in
this direction.

Take a look at Opera Unite (<http://unite.opera.com/overview/>). I'm really
surprised nobody has taken this idea and run with it.

On second thought, I guess that is what the CouchDB guys are/were doing, but I
don't think the whole picture has come into focus for anyone yet. It will
quite something once it does.

------
frankdenbow
Are there general topics people would be interested in for hackathons that
would be more interesting? I'd like to see more "hackathons for good" like
<http://cure.nyhacker.org> or interesting topics like <http://gamehackday.org>

